# Wife told me to stop being a b*#@h!



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

After 12 years I am back in the Truck market and have no clue what would be best for me!?!

Wife and I went to the dealership yesterday to look at GMC 1500's and once she saw the Denali HD Diesel 4x4 she fell in love. In front of the salesman, she said quit being a [email protected]&#h and get it! Gotta love her! She had us test drive it to dinner and I think she realized it was impractical for me when we could only fit in a parking space by backing up. 

Anyway, Heres my scenario and would like to know what my fellow 2coolers would do:

I want my cake and eat it too! Gas Efficiency and Power!

annual mileage around 45k!
tow 4k lb in hunting season and 10k lb in the summer.

I should probably have two vehicles but I am 6'4" and dont fit in cars for work to well.

Let me hear it?!?

:cheers:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Worried about having to back in to fit in a parking lot? It's a dam truck. Quit being a ***** and buy it.:texasflag


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Buy a Ford Super Duty instead.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

45k miles/year???? In that scenario, I would buy late model, low mileage used diesel trucks, trade them at least every year if not more often. You are going to get killed on the high miles on a new truck.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

If you are 6.4 you are going to hate that Chevy on long drives. You won't be able to stretch out your left leg. They roll the floor around on that side, pretty dumb design in my opinion.


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Worried about having to back in to fit in a parking lot? It's a dam truck. Quit being a ***** and buy it.:texasflag


Figured that was coming. I am in sales and pull into office 5-7 x's a day downtown and all over. Driving/parking downtown houston and new orleans would be frustrating which is about 30% of the time.

I get .50/ mile reimbursement so that somewhat helps the depreciation issue but still sucks.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Got it. I'd get a sedan if I worked somewhere that had me parking in building parking lots that many times a day.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Buy a $20,000 car for work. At .50 a mile and 45,000 miles a year. You do the math but I don't think you'd have much trouble paying your car note. I realize all your miles aren't reimbursed but even if half of those are work then you shouldn't be coming out of pocket. Then buy the new truck too and keep the miles off of it. No way I would drive a new diesel that kind of miles for work unless I was hauling a load. If your office hopping around town all day a diesel is not what you need.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> Buy a Ford Super Duty instead.


x2


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

live2fish247 said:


> Buy a $20,000 car for work. At .50 a mile and 45,000 miles a year. You do the math but I don't think you'd have much trouble paying your car note. I realize all your miles aren't reimbursed but even if half of those are work then you shouldn't be coming out of pocket. Then buy the new truck too and keep the miles off of it. No way I would drive a new diesel that kind of miles for work unless I was hauling a load. If your office hopping around town all day a diesel is not what you need.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


This is the logical answer and this is what I did in my first year. I lost my sanity every time I was in the car. Its not fun being 6'4" 235lbs in a monkey suit especially in the summertime. hit my head constantly which is why I am looking for a truck. Currently in a yukon denali at 18 mpg but wanted a truck. I get hit with depreciation and obviously not the smartest thing but the best balance of money and temper :headknock


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Let me revise my question...knowing that I drive a lot of miles, and want to be in a truck, what has the best balance of fuel efficiency and power?? Ford? GM? EcoBoost?
Thank you for your input.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Go look at the Ford... It will sell itself.


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

On my way now!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay Baker said:


> If you are 6.4 you are going to hate that Chevy on long drives. You won't be able to stretch out your left leg. They roll the floor around on that side, pretty dumb design in my opinion.


Jay is exactly right about your left leg. I am 6'2" and the seat will go back more than enough but then it is too far of a reach to be comfortable at the steering wheel. Its my work truck so I'm stuck with it.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been able to compare the ford and chevy one ton diesels. Both of those trucks use exhaust fluid. I would have to recommend the ford because of the pulling power and the lack of maintenance. I had no complaints by the pulling power of the fords but the chevys seem to just lack in power and torque. 
There have been some sensor issues on the chevys and all 5 had to go to the shop for repairs. When changing the fuel filter on the chevy you need to pull the right front inner fender for access. On the fords there is one fuel filter on the frame rail and if you remove the housing please be careful installing because it is easy to break and subject to leak. Just my .02.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Get the Ford Ecoboost or F250 diesel. Since when did a Yukon Denali get 18mpg?? More like 13mpg... Anyhow you cant go wrong with a Ford. Have you looked at the VW Toureg, its a diesel SUV that gets 24city/28hwy.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I'll jump. I was a hard core GM guy all life. Wife is currently driving a 2009 Tahoe. In 2006 I bought a Dodge 3500 diesel with the 5.9. The Dodge was a good truck and served me well for 6 years. I really like the diesel power but it was anything but comfortable. Wife hated it. that was o.k. with with, should would not take it on short trips.

Spring forward, a month ago I bought a new Ford Ecoboost 150 157" wheel base (I need the extra bed space for 7" rods and gear). I needed the power to pull my 5K boat and trailers to the deer lease. 

Last week I pulled a 16 ft low boy with a 6 wheel Ranger w/high seats (this beast catches a lot of wind) to Rocksprings for the first time with the new truck. I only had 1600 miles on it. 

I am a believer now in the power of the Ecoboost engine. It is very close to the Cummins in low end power. I drove 75 most of the way with a pretty good cross wind most of the trip. In Rocksprings I loaded another 4000# of feed on the trailer so I around 7000 or so now. Went another 24 miles with that load. No issues with pulling at all. Transmission shifted smooth. I do not regret not having the Cummins now. I got 10.2 hand calculated on the way up and averaged 18 on the way back without a trailer. I feel when it breaks in it will do even better. The 36 gallon gas tank is nice.

No complants at all on this new purchase, and it is really comfortable to drive on long trips. Do some research on them. I did for almost a year. One of my brothers bought old a few months back too. That helped me make up my mine.

Shallow


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am also in sales and put 60K per year. After loosing money on my last two trucks due to the mileage I went to a second hand 2012 F250. I love it. There is not a parking garage I have not been able to get into. Gas mileage is better than my gaser. At least this one will have positive equity after 3-4 years.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

For what its worth, I drive an F250 to work daily. Roundtrip 60mi. If you want a big truck get one, sometimes owning two vehicles isnt worth the headache and cost more in the end.


----------



## TexasTailHunter (Mar 15, 2010)

I had that same decision to make I went with the Chevy 1500, after 33" tires 4" lift, 4.56 gears and a hyper tech programmer, I'm still not satisfied with the power and efficiency, the parking issue quit being a [email protected]&$h park further away, get the 2500 or f-250 in the long run you won't regret it, I would if I could do it again...


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Being on the highway that much, I would go with the maximum amount of crumple zone.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

JDS said:


> Being on the highway that much, I would go with the maximum amount of crumple zone.


So when you go to a dealership, do you actually ask the salesman "So, how much crumple zone does this truck have?"

If not, please do and let us know how that works for ya... 3/4 ton and up trucks aren't really built with crumple zones in mind which is one of the reasons you don't see as many ratings related to emmissions, crash tests, etc.. Drive a new diesel with all the emmissions **** and you know it is coming, no doubt.

Interestingly the NHTSA is doing some testing here and on the 3/4 ton truck lineup. Not surprised to see Ford at the top... Was surprised to see they actually tested both the Chevy and GMC since they are pretty much the same truck.

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2012/06/nhtsa-crashrollover-data-34-ton-pickups.html


----------

